# Surf Side Surf Catching Report Today 08-04-20



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW. That is all I can say. I saw things happen to today I have never seen in my lifetime of fishing the surf.

To start I was in the water a 6:00 am standing on the second bar throwing a clown Super Spook Jr. Immediately it got whacked. Nice 5 pound slimmer. From then until 6:25 am it was big to small slimmer on just about every cast. Some of them almost took the rod out of my hand. Absolutely hammering the SS Jr. Then like a light switch, nothing on top. Not even a tail slap.

Around 6:40 Tightlines1984 showed up and I switched to golden bombs. By 7:50 am I had my limit of 5 that are in the pic below up to 22". Caught several more before running out of barking monkeys. Zero undersized at this point.

Tightlines1984 limited out shortly there after. I don't recall the time but he headed to the house as I finished off the last of my golden bombs. 

I then switched to plastic, green over white gulp to be exact. Fished with that for a while and nada. Then the birds, which had been around some, really showed up all over the shrimp out at the next sand bar. 

Mind you all morning Tightlines1984 and I were seeing shrimp getting chased and jumping out of the water. The biggest shrimp I have ever seen jumped right in front of us. That sucker had to be 12" long or bigger. No lie.

So I head out to the next sand bar. Had to get on the tips of my toes a little but did not swim. 

The birds are now surrounding me. I had to time my casts to avoid them. They are gobbling up shrimp non stop. I tried bouncing the plastic. Nothing. I then reeled it in as fast as I could and that was the ticket. 2 more trout, 2 smacks, and several big slimmers.

I decided if they are eating a plastic at speed, maybe a lure would work. Threw a spoon and a mirror lure. Had a few hits, but no fish landed. 

So at around 9:45-10:00 am I decided maybe a top water would work.
I put on the lure in the pic. I don't know what it's called but it was brand new with newly added perfectly pristine red hooks when I started. 

From then until 11:00 am every cast, through the birds, was a fish, or several fish knocking the lure in the air, or birds going for the lure. I have never seen a bird directly above my lure trying to get it and fish hammering the lure as if to keep the bird from getting it.

I figured out if a fish blew up on it and missed, let it sit and just twitch it. A bird would swoop in try to get it, and then the fish would hammer it. I had several times where I threw the lure and never moved it. Just let it sit, and whammo, fish on.

In that hour or so I caught at least 30 trout with only five being dinks. The rest solid fish. A few slimmers and had a monster of something knock the lure 5 feet into the air. I don't know what it was but moments before I saw what I swear was a Tarpon circling around bait and hammering it. I saw the fin and it was not a shark.

Anyway an absolutely amazing day I may never experience again.

Good meeting up with you Tightlines1984.
I am going again tomorrow!!


----------



## smit388` (Jun 16, 2012)

I had the best day I've ever had at Surfside as well. Couldn't stay past 830 due to work but I landed 12 and lost several more. All on Mirrolure Softdines.


I am going to make the drive again tomorrow AM as well.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow, that's action packed day. 

I love those days where you catch something, anything, on every cast or every other cast or every 5th cast. If I bring something home, fine. If I don't, fine. I just love getting that bump and then the fight. 

Congratulations on a great day.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

That lure is an Excalibur Mark Sosin signature Super Spook - Silver Mullet pattern. Vintage lure, but still catches fish. I Still got a couple new in package in my tackle room.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Dang, we were out there yesterday evening with nada to show for it. Birds everywhere, shrimp popping, but no takers with plastic or gulp. Surf was OK, but not flat. Now you've got me itching to go in the AM.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

ddakota said:


> That lure is an Excalibur Mark Sosin signature Super Spook - Silver Mullet pattern. Vintage lure, but still catches fish. I Still got a couple new in package in my tackle room.


Good to know. I bought it a few years back at FTU and it's been sitting in waiting until today.

Has a few teeth marks to show for it too.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

TheGoose said:


> Dang, we were out there yesterday evening with nada to show for it. Birds everywhere, shrimp popping, but no takers with plastic or gulp. Surf was OK, but not flat. Now you've got me itching to go in the AM.


They wanted nothing to do with plastics unless you ripped it through the water. Bouncing on the bottom was not working or even suspended jerking it. I think since the shrimp were so thick and darting around they wanted stuff off the bottom and moving.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I started closer to Freeport and had a different result. I moved my way down towards SLP several times, if anyone saw a guy with a yellow floating net that was me.

I drove the beach and saw the birds going crazy and got back in around 9, saw all the shrimp jumping and couldn't catch more than 1 or 2. I tried a lot of different lures, slow, fast, just lift the rod and let them fall, nada.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bas2466 said:


> I had the best day I've ever had at Surfside as well. Couldn't stay past 830 due to work but I landed 12 and lost several more. All on Mirrolure Softdines.
> 
> I am going to make the drive again tomorrow AM as well.


Nice. It will be axxholes to elbows tomorrow jam packed and likely look like a washing machine but I am going. LOL


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I was out there today also, I believe at Beach Access 7. Arrived at 7 am with live croaker and caught a limit by 9 am, as well as throwing back a half dozen dinks. Water wasn't very clear but the trout were feeding!


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Great job guys ! I had a plan to go but changed at the last minute. Looks like I missed out. Gonna drop the boat in the water Thursday and give it a try..


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I normally donâ€™t fish live bait in the surf, but for those who do are you freelining the croaker or like a Carolina rig?


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

TheGoose said:


> I normally donâ€™t fish live bait in the surf, but for those who do are you freelining the croaker or like a Carolina rig?


I normally don't use croaker either, but I used a popping cork today. Basically same rig I use for live shrimp.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Did anyone try finger mullet?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

If no current and the birds arenâ€™t attacking them before they get down, free line. Today was a slight current. Not much really but they were small croaker and would not get down. So I put on a small split shot weight about 6â€ up from the hook. Thatâ€™s my go to set up really.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Take a 5â€™ 3/8â€ cast net and fill your ice chest with fresh gulf shrimp. Shrimp doesnâ€™t get any fresher than that.

Limit of trout. Check. Ice chest full of fresh shrimp. Get the grease ready and boiling pot ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I did not see any mullet in the surf.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well sounds like l missed the best part of the morning. Also kicking myself for not throwing the cast net a few times to try and add some baby lobsters to the cooler. Those shrimp were HUGE! Great meeting you as well Colin. We will have to do it again some time soon


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pic of my stringer from yesterday. Almost all the fish caught were solid fattys and only a few dinks having to be tossed back. Hope it holds for you guys and have some more reports later today. Alright l guess l better start working and stop dreaming about fishing


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Good job Gentlemen, Ya'll had an epic day! Good lookin stringers!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

habanerojooz said:


> Take a 5â€™ 3/8â€ cast net and fill your ice chest with fresh gulf shrimp. Shrimp doesnâ€™t get any fresher than that.
> 
> Limit of trout. Check. Ice chest full of fresh shrimp. Get the grease ready and boiling pot ready!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it was illegal to get the shrimp right now? Outside waters? July 16-Nov 30?

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/fishing/shellfish-regulations/shrimp-regulations

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...gulations/shrimping-seasons-in-outside-waters


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Thought it was illegal to get the shrimp right now? Outside waters? July 16-Nov 30?
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/fishing/shellfish-regulations/shrimp-regulations
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...gulations/shrimping-seasons-in-outside-waters


Re-read the link. Right now is â€˜Open Seasonâ€™ for the Northern Zone Outside Waters Inside 5 Nautical Miles.

It says, Open Season July 16-Nov 30.

I interpret that to mean that it is indeed legal to catch shrimp right now with a cast net on the beachfront in the Galveston area for personal consumption.

Looking for other peeps to chime in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

habanerojooz said:


> Re-read the link. Right now is â€˜Open Seasonâ€™ for the Northern Zone Outside Waters Inside 5 Nautical Miles.
> 
> It says, Open Season July 16-Nov 30.
> 
> ...


Looks to be legal, always though otherwise. Will take my castnet down there this afternoon and try for some shrimp if they trout aren't playing. Thanks for the report!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Looks to be legal, always though otherwise. Will take my castnet down there this afternoon and try for some shrimp if they trout aren't playing. Thanks for the report!


TBH, I hesitated to make my original post because I wasnâ€™t sure either. I did some initial research and determined it was ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> They wanted nothing to do with plastics unless you ripped it through the water. Bouncing on the bottom was not working or even suspended jerking it. I think since the shrimp were so thick and darting around they wanted stuff off the bottom and moving.


Great report H Kid. What access road were you at?


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Man knows how to string a fish, I'll say that


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Access number 4.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Through the lips not the gills. Also from the top so the float keeps them oriented the correct way and not upside down.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

H Kid How do you handle those nasty slimers ( gafftop ) To get them off the hook? 

Just wondering...


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Handle carefully. The smaller, the more dangerous.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

mertz09 said:


> H Kid How do you handle those nasty slimers ( gafftop ) To get them off the hook?
> 
> Just wondering...


I grab them under the belly and let the side fins go between my fingers on one side and my thumb under the other side. Grab the pliers, get the hook or hooks out, then drop them upside down into the water. Then I rub my hand up and down my bait bucket rope if I have it with me. If not rub my hand on my pant leg to get the slime off.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I do the flipping method on small gafftop and hard heads.


----------

